# Brauche Hilfe bei Layout



## Systemofadown (27. September 2004)

Hallo liebe Tutorianer! 

Ich habe ein Problem ich will ein Design (Layout) für ein Esports Magazin machen, ich habe schon ein Design fertig aba es gefällt mir nicht. 

Ich möchte gerne mal von euch Verbesserungs Vorschläge sammeln und sie versuchen umzusetzen.

Kleine Hilfestellungen sind natürlich gerne erwünscht. 

Hier ist mal mein Design ( was mir nicht gefällt, da das gewisse etwas fehlt ) :







MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler ;-)


----------



## ShadowMan (28. September 2004)

Hi Pascal!

Hab leider nicht viel Zeit aber ein kurzer Kommentar:

Ich würde versuchen den Würfel oben rechts mehr ins Layout einzubinden, dass heißt den banner etwas größer oder den Würfel etwas kleiner. Was mir noch zu sehr fehlt ist die Dynamik, da nur gerade Linien vorhanden sind. 
Des weiteren müssten die Buttons links natürlich noch kleiner gestaltet werden.

Aber ich denke der beste Tipp ist wohl, dir andere Clanseiten anzuschaun. Die gibts wie Sand am Meer (schrecklich... *gg*). Schau was eine gute Seite ausmacht und warum sie so wirkt.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Consti (28. September 2004)

Also ich find das Design schon mal gar nicht so schlecht.

Was mir gar nicht gefällt, ist, wie du die verschiedenen Logos der Spiele eingebaut hast. Sie sind einfach zu unterschiedlich und sollten schon ein wenig ähnlich wirken.

Mir gefällt das Logo, was ganz links ist recht gut (glaub das das von CS = Counterstrike - diesmal mal nicht Creative Suite *g*).

Vllt schaffst du es ja, die anderen beiden Logos auch in diesm Style zu gestalten, so wirds ein wenig einheiterlich.

Ausserdem fehlt mir ein wenig die Farbe in der HP.
Bau doch mal etwas rot, blau oder grün ein - zb. in der Navigation oder die Hintergründe der Spiele-Logos

So, hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen!


----------



## Systemofadown (28. September 2004)

Hallo erstmal von mir aus zu disch ^^

Ja ich bedanke mich erstmal bei euren Posts *verneig*

@Manuel: Es ist eine Seite für ein Magazin da kann ich nich mit aufwendigen Grafiken ala Clanpage ankommen (in Gedanken an die Modem User) das dauert viel zu lange zum Laden 

@Consti: Danke das dir das Design doch ein wenig gefällt ^^ Ich werde mal wenn ich Zeit habe das wird wohl Ende dieser oder Anfang nächster Woche sein (endlich Ferien JUHU). Ich versuche dann mal ein bisschen Farbe einzubringen.

Ich würde vielleicht noch gerne was von euch wissen. 
Ich habe mir gedacht ich bringe da ein Paar Rundungen mit ein nur wo das weiss ich leider nicht  

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo ich diese Rundungen am bestens Platzieren solle  

MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler ;-)


----------



## ShadowMan (28. September 2004)

Okay, wusste ja nicht das es für ein Magazin ist, aber da muss ich Consti Recht geben. Etwas mehr Farbe könnte nicht schaden.

Aber was ich mich gerade frage: Warum brauchen aufwendigere Grafiken mehr Speicher?! Wenn man das geschickt anstellt und nur den Banner richtig schön designed und den Rest mit CSS machst schonst du auch die Modemuser und ganz ehrlich: Wer heute noch ein Modem benutzt ist es selbst schuld und muss damit leben, oder?!  

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Systemofadown (29. September 2004)

Guten Morgen an alle!

Ich sitze zwar gerade in der Schule aber ich werde hier trotzdem mal schnell was schreiben 

Also ich kenne mich nich so wirklich mit CSS aus, Manuel  ;-) 
Wenn du natürlich mal lust und Zeit hättest könnteste mir das ja mal im ICQ oder Skype erklären *bettel*  

Aber ich werde mal schauen was ich mit dem Design so machen kann ^^

Ich versuche da mal was und wenn ich nicht weiter komme dann sag ich euch wieder bescheid. 

Also ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag  

MFG Das System mit den M und N Fehler ;-)


----------



## fluessig (29. September 2004)

CSS kannst du dir ganz leicht selbst beibringen. Schau dir dazu mal selfhtml an, dort wird auch auf css eingegangen.

:


> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *ganz ehrlich: Wer heute noch ein Modem benutzt ist es selbst schuld und muss damit leben, oder?!
> *



Autsch, sowas kann nur von einem Stadtmenschen kommen. Das tut weh!


----------



## ShadowMan (29. September 2004)

Hi Pascal!

Ich schau die Tage mal. Wenn ich Zeit hab kannste dir gern mal ein paar CSSDatein von mir anschaun. Die sind sehr simpel aufgebaut und auf selfhtml findet man wie gesagt auch ne Menge dazu.
Jedenfalls find ich Mouseover mit CSS sehr viel besser als mit Javascript und mache mittlerweile wirklich alles damit.

@fluessig:

Der Kommentar am Schluss war mehr als überfluessig!
Nein, lebe ehrlich gesagt in der letzten Ecke eines "Kaffs" und wer ein Modem hat und kein DSL bekommen kann, der muss nun mal damit rechnen das sich Seiten nicht in windeseile aufbauen. Genauso wie man sich daran gewöhnen sollte keine Dinge runterzuladen da es ewig dauert.  
Tut mir leid, aber das ist eine Tatsache.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## fluessig (29. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Hi Pascal!
> wer ein Modem hat und kein DSL bekommen kann, der muss nun mal damit rechnen das sich Seiten nicht in windeseile aufbauen. Genauso wie man sich daran gewöhnen sollte keine Dinge runterzuladen da es ewig dauert.
> Tut mir leid, aber das ist eine Tatsache.
> *



Das ist mir schon auch klar und der Tatsache kann man auch wirklich nicht widersprechen, aber warum sollte jemand *selbst* daran Schuld sein, dass in seiner Gegend kein DSL angeboten wird?

Egal, darum geht's hier nicht. Mir ist zum Thema CSS noch Dr.Web eingefallen http://www.drweb.de

Dort gibt's noch ein paar sehr nützliche Tipps zur praktischen Anwendung von CSS.


----------



## metty (7. Oktober 2004)

okay okay dsl hin oder her ist nun auch egal 

Mal zurück zum Thema, mir gefällt das Layout eigentlich recht gut, was ich aber nicht passend finde ist die Headline (MGsports.de) im Banner....Die Schriftart wirkt doch ein wenig zu fein und passt nicht zu der Subline (The World of Esports).

Rechts und links die Balken kannst du sinnvoll nutzen um deine Navigation übersichtlich auf zuteilen und kleine Banner einzubinden (ich glaube 88 * nochwas pixel )

Und anstatt die vielen verschiedenen Spielbanner könntest du die Titel der Games doch einfach in den kleinen Balken links unterhalb des Würfels setzen...als Trennzeichen ein | oder ~
Lass dir was einfallen, es muss ja nicht immer Grafiken sein.


Und dann komme ich doch nochmal zum Thema Modem zurück: Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt und seine Grafiken gut in ImageReady abspeichert, kann man auch große Grafiken um einges verkleinern. Klar sind die Modemuser heute in der Minderheit, aber man sollte sie nicht ganz ausser acht lassen (genauso wie die 15 zoller, ich designe immer auf 780 * 600 ). Mit css lässt sich viel machen und bei deinem Layout könnten die Grafiken auch sehr klein werden.

Viel Erfolg noch


----------

